
Rystad Energy: US to export more oil, liquids than Saudis by yearend - yazr
https://www.ogj.com/articles/2019/03/rystad-energy-us-to-export-more-oil-liquids-than-saudis-by-yearend.html
======
yazr
Note that the US is basically break-even on oil/liquid consumption.

Either way, this is pretty extra-ordinary.

